# أرجو الحل ؟ مشكلة غريبة فى تشغيل أوتوكاد 2012



## رضا صبيح (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة أنا صطبت أوتوكاد 2012 على جهازى ولكن كلّما أردت تشغيله يتم التهيئة للتشغيل فتظهر واجهة البرنامج لثوان معدودة وتختفى فجأة ويغلق البرنامج نهائيا :86:
*ما الحل؟*:73:
مواصفات جهازى هى
win 7 home premium sp1_ x64
intel core i5
nividia geforce display_1366*768 res
ram 4 GB DDR3

​


----------



## mostafammy (23 مارس 2011)

نسخه الاتوكاد هل هى 64 نفس نسخه الويندوز


----------



## رضا صبيح (23 مارس 2011)

mostafammy قال:


> نسخه الاتوكاد هل هى 64 نفس نسخه الويندوز



نعم أخى الفاضل نسخة الأوتوكاد هى 64 نفس نسخة الويندوز
:28:​


----------



## رضا صبيح (25 مارس 2011)

هل من مجيب؟؟؟
:5:
​


----------



## رضا صبيح (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة أنا صطبت أوتوكاد 2012 على جهازى ولكن كلّما أردت تشغيله يتم التهيئة للتشغيل فتظهر واجهة البرنامج لثوان معدودة وتختفى فجأة ويغلق البرنامج نهائيا :86:
*ما الحل؟*:73:
مواصفات جهازى هى
win 7 home premium sp1_ x64
intel core i5
nividia geforce display_1366*768 res
ram 4 GB DDR3
​


----------



## mostafammy (29 مارس 2011)

حاول تزيله تانى من على الجهاز وتسطبه من جديد


----------



## glorious (9 أبريل 2011)

*مشكلة في اتوكاد 2012*

انا مشكلتي نفس مشكلة رضا . بيشتغل ثواني وبختفي طبعا السيت اب . المفروض انه نسخة 2012 هي 32بيت و 64بيت في نفس الوقت وانت بتحط الكراك حسب نوع نظام التشغيل الي عندك . يعني في مجلد اسمه كراك بتلاقي في كيجن 32 وكيجن 64 تستخدمها بعد السيت اب عند الاكتيفيشن . بس انا ما وصلت للمرحلة هاي لانه مش قابل يكمل تثبيت ارجو المساعدة . في حدا عنده فكرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رضا صبيح (5 مايو 2011)

glorious قال:


> انا مشكلتي نفس مشكلة رضا . بيشتغل ثواني وبختفي طبعا السيت اب . المفروض انه نسخة 2012 هي 32بيت و 64بيت في نفس الوقت وانت بتحط الكراك حسب نوع نظام التشغيل الي عندك . يعني في مجلد اسمه كراك بتلاقي في كيجن 32 وكيجن 64 تستخدمها بعد السيت اب عند الاكتيفيشن . بس انا ما وصلت للمرحلة هاي لانه مش قابل يكمل تثبيت ارجو المساعدة . في حدا عنده فكرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الظاهر لا يوجد أحد عنده فكرة عن حل تلك المشكلة 

​


----------



## م.قيس (5 مايو 2011)

الحل بسيط اذهب الى خصائص اختصار البرنامج وبالماوس كليك يمين واختار خصائص

ومن ثم اختار التوافق واختار ويندوز اكس بي اس بي 3 وحط موافق وانشا الله يشتغل

المهندس قيس


----------



## رضا صبيح (6 مايو 2011)

م.قيس قال:


> الحل بسيط اذهب الى خصائص اختصار البرنامج وبالماوس كليك يمين واختار خصائص
> 
> ومن ثم اختار التوافق واختار ويندوز اكس بي اس بي 3 وحط موافق وانشا الله يشتغل
> 
> المهندس قيس


شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس قيس
هجرب وأرد عليك ، وإن شاء الله ينجح الحل ده
:20:​


----------



## رضا صبيح (9 مايو 2011)

م.قيس قال:


> الحل بسيط اذهب الى خصائص اختصار البرنامج وبالماوس كليك يمين واختار خصائص
> 
> ومن ثم اختار التوافق واختار ويندوز اكس بي اس بي 3 وحط موافق وانشا الله يشتغل
> 
> المهندس قيس



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
للأسف يا مهندس قيس لم يفلح هذا الحل أبدا:87:
حاولت مراراً وتكراراً تغيير التوافق ولم ينجح الأمر
ولكن بالنسبة للتوافق مع نظم التشغيل فإن ويندوز أكس بى إس بى 3 غير موجود بهذه القائمة
- بالمرفقات صورة بمحتويات القائمة -
ألا يوجد حل آخر؟؟؟؟:86:
وجزاك الله خيراًً
:28:​


----------



## bbcv (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا انا شغلت البرنامج 32
 بس لاحظ بعد التسطيب وقبل متفتح البرنامج لازم تفصل النت اللى عندك وحاول ان البرنامج الى انتا منزلة ميكونش فيه ملفات ناقصة
ودة بتعرفة من خلال معرفتك بمواقع التحميل الافضل


----------



## bbcv (9 مايو 2011)

افصل النت الاول أقبل التشغيل


----------



## حسني القاضي (9 مايو 2011)

يا أخي كان عندي نفس المشكلة و هذه المشكلة نتيحة تنشيط السخة و الجهاز متصل بالنت 
الحل هو انت تعمل فرمات لنسخة الويندوز و تحمل نسخة جديدة و تحمل البرنامج مره اخر و انشاء الله يشتغل معاك 

ارجوا الرد بعد عملية التصتيب الويندوو و البرنامج من جديد


----------



## حسني القاضي (9 مايو 2011)

يا اخي العزيز نفس مشكلتك كانت عندي و حلها ان تنزل نسخة ويندوز جديدة و تحمل البرنامج من جديد بس عند التفعيل يجب فصل النت عن الجهاز
ان شاء الله يشتغل معاك 

ارجوا الرد بعد التحميل من جديد

مهندس / حسني القاضي


----------



## sonanet (9 مايو 2011)

الحل انك تقرا ملف التكست دة كويس جدا ووانت بقى بتعمل اكتفيت للنسخة خلى الكراك مفتوح وانقل السريال اللى موجود عندك فى البرنامج ودوس على باتش وان شاء الله البرنامج هيبقى فرى


----------



## رضا صبيح (9 مايو 2011)

bbcv قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا انا شغلت البرنامج 32
> بس لاحظ بعد التسطيب وقبل متفتح البرنامج لازم تفصل النت اللى عندك وحاول ان البرنامج الى انتا منزلة ميكونش فيه ملفات ناقصة
> ودة بتعرفة من خلال معرفتك بمواقع التحميل الافضل


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله يا أخى العزيز حملت النسخة من أكثر من موقع ومنتدى وقمت بتسطيبها من الملفات بعد فكها على الهارد 
ولمّا لم ينجح الأمر حرقتها على إسطوانة ولم تعمل النسخة بعد التسطيب
وحرقتها مرة أخرى من جديد على إسطوانة
وكل هذه المحاولات باءت بالفشل
وللعلم أنا نسختى 64
شكرا جزيلا على إهتمامك الكريم
:28:
​


----------



## رضا صبيح (9 مايو 2011)

bbcv قال:


> افصل النت الاول أقبل التشغيل



فصلت النت وشغلت النسخة 
والحال كما هو عليه
تظهر الواجهة لثوان معدودة ثم تختفى

​


----------



## حسني القاضي (9 مايو 2011)

يا اخي العزيز نفس مشكلتك كانت عندي و حلها ان تنزل نسخة ويندوز جديدة و تحمل البرنامج من جديد بس عند التفعيل يجب فصل النت عن الجهاز
ان شاء الله يشتغل معاك 

ارجوا الرد بعد التحميل من جديد

مهندس / حسني القاضي


----------



## رضا صبيح (9 مايو 2011)

حسني القاضي قال:


> يا اخي العزيز نفس مشكلتك كانت عندي و حلها ان تنزل نسخة ويندوز جديدة و تحمل البرنامج من جديد بس عند التفعيل يجب فصل النت عن الجهاز
> ان شاء الله يشتغل معاك
> 
> ارجوا الرد بعد التحميل من جديد
> ...


شكرا لك يا مهندس / حسنى القاضى
ولكن هل يؤدى السيستم ريستور نفس الأمر بدلا من تنزيل ويندوز جديد؟؟؟؟
لأن نسختى أصلية تماما
win 7 home 64 bit
​


----------



## حسني القاضي (9 مايو 2011)

يا اخي العزيز نفس مشكلتك كانت عندي و حلها ان تنزل نسخة ويندوز جديدة و تحمل البرنامج من جديد بس عند التفعيل يجب فصل النت عن الجهاز
ان شاء الله يشتغل معاك 

ارجوا الرد بعد التحميل من جديد

مهندس / حسني القاضي


----------



## رضا صبيح (9 مايو 2011)

sonanet قال:


> الحل انك تقرا ملف التكست دة كويس جدا ووانت بقى بتعمل اكتفيت للنسخة خلى الكراك مفتوح وانقل السريال اللى موجود عندك فى البرنامج ودوس على باتش وان شاء الله البرنامج هيبقى فرى


شكراً لك أخى الكريم
ولكن الموضوع ليس تفعيل النسخة
المشكلة أن الأوتوكاد بعد واجهة بدء البرنامج لا يظهر إلا لثوان معدودة ثم يختفى
وأنا فاهم موضوع التنشيط كويس لكن الواجهة لا تظهر للأسف الشديد لا أدرى لماذا 
وتلك هى المشكلة
​


----------



## م.قيس (9 مايو 2011)

انا شاكك بنسختك افرطها وسيبك من الاصلي وما بعرف شو نزل وثيندوز على كمبيوتر وهمي وجرب اذا بتشتغل او لا


----------



## حسني القاضي (9 مايو 2011)

لا ياخي لابد من تغير نسخة الويندوز و لابد انت تضحي بسنخة الونيدوز من اجل AutoCAD Civil 3d و يمكنك تفعيل نسخة الويندوز و الكراك موجود عندي و انا تحت امرك مع العلم ان مشكلة البرنامج لا يمكن حلها الا بعمل فرمات Cو هذا امر ضروري اذا كنت تريد تشغيل برنامج AutoCAD Civil D3 و هذا عن تجربة والله


----------



## محمد جاسم كاظم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اني جربت كل المحولات التي كتبها المشاركون في المنتدى ولم استطيع تفعيل اوتوكاد 2012


----------



## الامير حسن (27 ديسمبر 2011)

عني مشكة وهي ظهور 3 شورت كت علي سطح المكتب ماحو جلوبلواحدة مترك واثناء التشغيل اشعر انة تقيل والجهاز يهنج مع اني استخدم ةندز7 اي 3 64 بت وشكرا


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اتبعوا هذه الخطوات 
1.Install Autodesk Autocad Civil 3D 2012
2.Use as Serial 666-69696969, 667-98989898, 400-45454545 .. or anything matching those templates
3.Use as Product Key 237D1 
4.Finish the installation & restart Autodesk Product
5.Before clicking on Activate
You have 2 options :
- a) Disable Your network Card, pull the network cable out or block with firewall
(this is just to disable online serial check)
OR 
- b) Click on Activate and it will tell you that your serial is wrong, simply click
on close et click on activate again.
Choose option a or b.
6. Select I have an activation code from Autodesk

7.Once at the activation screen: 
start XFORCE Keygen 32bits version if you are installing a 32bits application and 
64bits if you are installing a 64bits application.
8.Click on Mem Patch (you should see successfully patched)
9.Copy the request code into the keygen and press generate
10.Now copy the activation code back to the activation screen and click Next
You have a fully registered autodesk product


NB:
1.Make sure you are running the Keygen as administrator and with UAC off on Vista or Windows7
but you have to anyway to install Adesk products.
2.You need DX and Net Framework up to date


----------

